# Ear Problem with My GP



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I have two dogs, an AS and a GP. The GP, male, has had a recurring ear problem. It is a dark waxy build up, and you can tell it bothers him because he periodically shakes his head. One ear is worse than the other.

I started off using mineral oil in the ear. No results. I tried water/vinegar wash. No results. I tried hydrogen peroxide. No results. Each of these worked for a while, but the problems always came back.

I have now tried a vet. He did a culture and prescribed *Otibiotic Ointment *which is a gentamicin-betamethasone-clotrimazole *ointment* for the treatment of *canine* acute and chronic otitis externa associated with yeast (Malassezia pachydermatis, formerly Pityrosporum canis) and/or bacteria susceptible to gentamicin.

I used a tube. It went away, then came back. I used another tube again, and now it is back.

This is all over the span of 6 to 8 months.

Any ideas?

Luckily the AS has never been affected with this.

Thanks


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Wonder if it's mites. Might want to have it checked.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

I will message you a remedy. The do gooders and safety police here will have a stroke if post it


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Try this:
Blue Power Ear Wash Recipe:

16 Oz. Isopropyl Alcohol

4 Tablespoons Boric Acid Powder

16 Drops Gentian Violet Solution 1% 

Mix together in alcohol bottle and shake well. 

Shake this solution every time you use it to mix the Boric Acid Powder. 

Flush ears with solution as needed.

It also helps to keep the hair trimmed inside the ears.

*Don't* use any home brew recipes involving toxic substances like burnt motor oil.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Try this:
> Blue Power Ear Wash Recipe:
> 
> 16 Oz. Isopropyl Alcohol
> ...



I know gentian Violet kicks back thrush in horses feet extremely well. And I've heard of women using it for stubborn yeast infections. Wonder how long it takes the color to fade.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Wonder how long it takes the color to fade.


Not long.
It's pretty diluted with all the alcohol


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Not long.
> It's pretty diluted with all the alcohol


Just th gentian Violet. Without the alcohol. That sounds painful where a yeast infection would be.
Men use it for jock itch too. Violent purple parts...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> That sounds painful where a yeast infection would be.


It probably stings a little but it evaporates quickly.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

It is yeast. Repeated use of rubbing alcohol will help, but it comes back. I LOVE the gentain violet idea. You can get it at the health food store among other places. It is still going to come back eventually though. But, rest assured, it is yeast. Yeast is usually a chronic infection. Gentain violet is the best thing to try to kill it out.


----------



## RoBlaine (Mar 24, 2015)

We had a female Rottie that loved to lay in the shade under our deck. She constantly got ear infections, yeast or mites or sometimes a mixture. We'd get her cleared up and in about two or three weeks she'd have another round, always in the same ear, the one she laid on the ground. We even went so far as to bleach her spot to see if we could kill anything in the dirt. We started swabbing her ear with pure olive oil, not any mixed oils, about every other day and she never got it back. Once you get it cleared up, swab the ears every other day with good olive oil and it should stay cleared up.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

RoBlaine said:


> We had a female Rottie that loved to lay in the shade under our deck. She constantly got ear infections, yeast or mites or sometimes a mixture. We'd get her cleared up and in about two or three weeks she'd have another round, always in the same ear, the one she laid on the ground. We even went so far as to bleach her spot to see if we could kill anything in the dirt. We started swabbing her ear with pure olive oil, not any mixed oils, about every other day and she never got it back. Once you get it cleared up, swab the ears every other day with good olive oil and it should stay cleared up.


Please update on this in a few weeks. Olive oil, or any oil, is notorious for mites because of the moisture it causes. But since you bleached the spot she lays in, I am curious if it helps a lot. If simply controlling environment will kill off yeast for a good period of time, that would be wonderful news.


----------



## RoBlaine (Mar 24, 2015)

Bleaching did no good. The olive oil swabbing was the only thing that worked. We tried swabbing with water and a light mix of peroxide, but the only thing that worked was olive oil. We had a blend that we tried first, but the olive oil blend, probably with canola since that's what we generally use for cooking didn't work. That did leave her ear moist. Good, 100% pure olive oil worked perfectly.


----------

